# Project boat anchor update



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

My cardomain link in the sig, page 2. 

Mostly just clean up work before winter, but actual performance upgrades ARE coming.

On the list are:
Exhaust (some kind of rally style setup, basically a straight pipe with a muffler )
Euro cam (+mechanical lifters)
60mm throttle body
Quad coil pack ignition (waste spark setup to keep both intake and exhaust plugs)

In the meantime, I have a trashed CV boot to fix (new axle), and some duct work to do to patching up what the AC removal did.

I may work on an intake project too: Twin throttle body. Usually I see the quads done, but I want to do something a little different.
Not quite sure how that will be set up though, probably one body for cyl 1+4, and one for cyl 2+3. *shrug*


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

does removing the AC junk really make a difference? mine quite working so i have no reason to keep it in.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

On mine it does, though my front end weighs quite a lot already. If it doesn't work, you might as well, but it'll probably take a few hours.
As far as it pulling down the engine, it might not make quite a difference on an SE-R, but with my CA20 it needs all the help it can get. 

To find out, just clip the AC belt and see what happens (unless it's already gone, in which case it'll be more of a weight issue).


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

you should think about doing some body work soon...before the rust gets worse and then it will b a waste


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Yea. Gotta get a 240volt outlet put in so we can use the welder.

There's only really a few major issue spots - The fenders (obviously), one spot on the passenger side underbody (pretty close to the stablizer bar), and both rear doors.

The fenders I'm just going to order new OEM panels for, but the rest is sheet metal patch work.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Id worry more about the body b4 performace on the car..im more about speed then looks but..u kno wha i mean

would b a sweet car when finished :thumbup:


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Yeah, I get ya.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Oh boy... I pulled out the exhaust down pipe and front pipe today, to see what kind of damage is on it.

Well, let's just say it looks like a mini grand canyon. Around the bung for the AIV pipe it's the worst, having about a 1/4" crack at the widest. The front pipe is in the better condition, having only a 1/8" hole next to one of the heat sheild mount brackets.

It's a mess, and the down pipe will have to be completely replaced.

What's the cause of all this? Bad muffler shop job on the down pipe, and too much back pressure because of the cat converter. Evil things I tell ya.

At least I put new bolts on it though, the old ones were almost complete rust.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Here's a crappy pic. The gold color is where the crack is (it's gold because we tried to do some brazing to patch it up, didn't work). It's MUCH larger than that though, as it goes about a another 1/8th the way around the down pipe.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Heh, I'm probably getting a little annonying posting in my own thread here, but oh well.  :loser:

Here are some better pics:

















I replaced that piece with a cheapo flex pipe until I can get it better done. Next up is ditching the clogged cat so my new flex pipe doesn't blow apart.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yikes

thats a little scary


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> yikes
> 
> thats a little scary


x2


----------

